# Krib Pair Fighting



## Kivstev (Apr 1, 2008)

Greetings.

I had a Krib pair in a 55G tank, but one got sick with Columnaris. They only paired up for a couple weeks. I put them both in a 10G hospital tank and it seems they are both healthy once again after treatment with antibiotics. The male was pretty sick for a few days. The problem is that the male now attacks the female relentlessly... chasing her around the tank, etc. I put in a tank divider to remedy that situation.

My question: Is it likely that the Kribs with become a pair once again when back in the 55G tank in a few weeks? Or is it more likely they will no longer be a compatible pair? Maybe I should introduce another female at some point? Thanks for your opinions.


----------

